# Đệm massage là gì? Nguyên lý hoạt động của đệm massage



## thietbiyte24h (28/2/22)

Bạn đang tìm hiểu đệm massage là gì? Đệm massage có cấu tạo như thế nào? Tại sao đệm massage lại được nhiều người ưa thích sử dụng? Cùng tham khảo bài viết ngay sau đây để có thêm thông tin chi tiết.

*Giới thiệu chung về đệm massage*

Đệm massage là gì? Đệm massage hay còn được  là nệm massage giá rẻ là thiết bị giúp massage, làm giảm các cơn đau nhức toàn thân và cải thiện sức khỏe tinh thần cho người sử dụng. Đệm massage cũng được thiết kế tương tự những tấm đệm thông thường, thường có 2 hình dạng và dạng phẳng và đang ghế ngồi.

*https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dem-massage-toan-than-gia-bao-nhieu-thietbiyte-vn/*

Những điều đặc biệt là trong đệm massage có hệ thống xung điện, các con lăn với trục 360 độ và một số loại cao cấp thậm chí có hệ thống đèn hồng ngoại với các tính năng cao cấp hơn.





*Cấu tạo đệm massage*

Về cấu tạo chi tiết mỗi loại đệm massage đều khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, về cấu tạo chung các đệm massage đều không thể thiếu các bộ phận như:


Vỏ ngoài đệm massage thường được làm bằng vải satin cao cấp hoặc chất liệu tổng hợp có khả năng thoáng khí tốt.
Bên trong đệm gồm hệ thống con lăn quay 360 độ, hệ thống nhiệt hồng ngoại và hệ thống máy và công nghệ đặc trưng tùy theo dòng sản phẩm.
*Nguyên lý hoạt động của đệm massage*

Nguyên lý hoạt động của nệm massage giá rẻ khá đơn giản. Máy vận hành dựa trên sự chuyển động linh hoạt xoa bóp, tác động lên các huyệt đạo giúp cơ thể giảm đi sự căng thẳng, mệt mỏi sau nhiều giờ học tập, làm việc.

*https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/top-nhung-loai-nem-massage-toan-than-hong-ngoai-chat-luong-vn/*

Cùng với đó, hệ thống nhiệt hồng ngoại là bộ phận có chức năng như xoa bóp tạo nhiệt sẽ giúp tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn, thúc đẩy quá trình trao đổi chất của tế bào. Đồng thời có thể giảm tình trạng stress và đau nhức cơ xương khớp một cách hiệu quả.

Ngoài hệ các luồng khí trong máy phát ra còn kích thích các luồng chân khí di chuyển đến khắp cơ thể, giải phóng các năng lượng, dư thừa.

*Lợi ích của đệm massage*

Đệm massage hiện nay được sử dụng khá rộng rãi cho nhiều đối tượng như dân phòng thường phải ngồi nhiều, người già bị thoái hóa xương khớp,.. Chính vì vậy, đây sẽ là sản phẩm gia dụng mang lại khá nhiều các lợi ích như:


Massage giảm đau toàn thân cho dân văn phòng
Hỗ trợ lưu thông khí huyết, giảm căng thẳng mệt mỏi sau những giờ làm việc, ngủ ngon hơn
Massage thư giãn khớp xương cho người trung tuổi, người cao tuổi
*https://thietbiytenhapkhaugiare.blogspot.com/2022/02/co-nen-mua-nem-massage-toan-than.html*

Trên đây là một số thông tin cơ bản để bạn trả lời câu hỏi đệm massage là gì, cấu tạo của đệm massage như thế nào. Hy vọng bạn đã có những thông tin tổng quan về sản phẩm này. Và nếu bạn có ý định mua một chiếc đệm massage cho gia đình bạn có thể tham khảo các sản phẩm đệm từ Nhật Bản nhé! Cảm ơn các bạn đã theo dõi bài viết!


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (1/3/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

